# S.O.S. Medecins... Carte vitale...



## taillefer (15 Novembre 2002)

Un petit message concernant les lecteurs de cartes vitales... (ok ! je suis archi, mais c est pour mon ami qui est medecin... !) , bref, il cherche a s equiper pour cette maudite (!) carte, donc etudie toutes les propositions en ce qui concerne les lecteurs...avez vous des conseils à nous donner... le but est d avoir un lecteur, mais non couplé avec un logiciel de gestion de la clientele( fiches patients) ni un logiciel de compta...bref le but est juste d'avoir un lecteur relié ( à internet ou directement à la sécu ? comment ca marche ?) au serveur, d envoyer le tout en télétransmission et puis voila, point barre...
il a éjà reçu la visite d un commercial, mais qui lui parlait d un lecteur muni d un port série...opr il a un imac...donc pas de port serie, seulement usb...existe t il un adaptateur ?
avez vous des conseils a nous donner pour le choix de la machine ?...et autres onceils, parce que la franchement c est le flou total ! et comme vous le savez tous, les medecins sont débordés, donc il n a pas le temps de s en occuper... et c est moi qui m y colle !
Merci encore


----------



## benR (15 Novembre 2002)

Attention, je n'y connais rien
(je suis patient, pas médecin)

en recherchant sur google "lecteur de carte vitale pour Mac", j'ai trouvé  cette page , ou il est stipulé que le lecteur est compatible Mac moyennant un adaptateur pour le port série...

Sur  cette autre page, le même genre d'info est donnée...

Mais je pense qu'il y a qq médecins dans le coin pour te donner des infos plus intéressantes que les miennes


----------



## pacou (15 Novembre 2002)

Je "connais" un médecin de Bouzonville (NE de la France, proche frontière de l'Allemagne) qui l'utilise.
Comme ça fait longtemps que je n'y vais plus (éloignement) je ne me rappelles plus son nom.

Mais en cherchant bien, un médecin généraliste chiropracteur à Bouzonville, vous devriez trouver avec un peu de chance.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2002)

Tu as de la chance. Je suis médecin et j'utilise l'Enfer Vert (Sésam Vitale) depuis 2 ans.
Deux solutions pour ton pote : 
- le lecteur raccordé à l'ordinateur par un adaptateur USB Série. Il faut acheter le lecteur et le logiciel de télétransmission et avoir un accès Internet (c'est par là que ça passe)
- le lecteur autonome qui se branche sur le réseau téléphonique.
Avec une petite recherche sur Google et sur les sites médicaux ou  Là" target="_blank">http://www.gip-cps.fr/]Là[/url]</a> , tu devrais  trouver une foultitude de renseignements.


----------



## christphe (17 Novembre 2002)

Salut
l'adaptateur port serie USB est un produit KEYSPAN qui coute quand meme dans les 130 Euros.
Les fabriquant de lecteurs de cartes vitales ce foutent de la gueule du monde en continuant a produire des appareils equipés de ports series.
Le port USB est present sur MAC et PC.
Regulierement , on trouve  ces adaptateurs en occasion sur Ebay ou aucland .( mais pas en ce moment)
Ma femme qui est infirmiere, va pas tarder a s'equiper.
Un mec de la secu doit venir nous voir a domicile.!!!!!!
"l'enfer vert": c'est comme ça que vous l'appelez chez les medecins la carte vitale?

ça promet!!!!


----------



## jean-h (17 Novembre 2002)

bonjour
attention, il existe d'autres adaptateurs USB/série qui peuvent couter moins cher que le keyspan, mais qui peuvent ne pas fonctionner du tout sur Mac (expérience vécue !), et avec ce dernier les maj des drivers sont régulières, et le keyspan marche très bien en OSX, comme en 922.
Je suis médecin et j'utilise WEBfse, j'en suis satisfait, le lecteur m'a été donné moyennant l'abonnement mensuel au service (http://www.webfse.com/). Récemment dans le quotidien du médecin, j'ai lu qu'un premier lecteur vitale USB venait d'être présenté....mais pas encore dispo...


----------



## Antiphon (18 Novembre 2002)

Je me renseignerais tout d'abord auprès des AUG de médecins, MacAmi (Dr Georges Levan, 12 rue des Dahlias, 84000 AVIGNON,
Tél : 04 75.01.56.18) et G2ID (Groupement Indépendant Informatique Dentaire, 17 rue Voltaire, 51100 Reims, interlocuteur : M. Jean-Luc Verdier). Je me rappelle aussi qu'Apple avait participé à un salon de médecins qui s'était tenu l'année dernière dans le sud de la France. Ils seront sans doute apporter de meilleures réponses que nous à tes questions.

Cordialement,

Antiphon


----------



## npeduzzi (18 Novembre 2002)

bonjour,

je suis revendeur et j'ai à mon actif des centaines de médecins télétransmetteurs sous Mac !

la solution logiciel ExpressVitale de Prokov Edition fonctionne trés bien (www.prokov.com) pas de maintenance à payer, le produit évolue régulierement, il est agréé sous OS X !
Par contre ton médecin a besoin d'un adaptateur USB/Série je conseille fortement celui de Keyspan (74  TTC) et d'un abonnement internet (Free, Wanadoo ..... mais pas AOL !)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par npeduzzi:</font><hr />* bonjour,
la solution logiciel ExpressVitale de Prokov Edition fonctionne trés bien (www.prokov.com) pas de maintenance à payer, le produit évolue régulierement, il est agréé sous OS X !
Par contre ton médecin a besoin d'un adaptateur USB/Série je conseille fortement celui de Keyspan (74  TTC) et d'un abonnement internet (Free, Wanadoo ..... mais pas AOL !)
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est la solution que j'utilise et je dois dire que je n'ai pas de problèmes. Il existe en plus une liste de diffusion pour les utilisateurs qui aident bien en cas de pépin (rare) et l'assistance téléphonique Prokov est difficilement joignable, mais gratuite.
L'enfer vert, c'était au début ! Maintenant ça roule.


----------



## taillefer (19 Novembre 2002)

bon...voila bien du travail sur la planche...merci pour tous ces renseignements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tres sympa de votre part...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vais à présent visiter tous ces sites et essayer de faire à mon chéri un rapport complet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci !


----------



## christphe (24 Novembre 2002)

Salut 
 Nepduzzi ,Tu le trouves ou le keyspan a 74 euros?
Mon prix est celui a double ports serie ,qui  en fait ne doit pas convenir pou la carte vitale.(130 euros)
Chez logicmax.com il en propose 1 a 120 Euros avec 1 cable obligatoire en plus.


----------



## christphe (27 Novembre 2002)

ouh  ouh npeduzzi ,t'es ou?


----------



## npeduzzi (27 Novembre 2002)

voila voila,

il y deux type d'adaptateur Keyspan sur le marché:
- keyspan usb pda adapter : 1 port série db9 (connexion du lesteur SV en direct) moi je le vends 62,5 HT
- keyspan twin serial adapter : 2 ports série minidin 8 (connexion du lecteur via un cable minidin db9 = 13 HT) tarif chez moi 105  HT

le keyspan 2 ports ne sert à rien sauf si 2 lecteurs branchés simultanéement

Pour acheter cet adaptateur je pense que la VPC doit convenir


----------



## anonym (30 Novembre 2002)

Voici un site pour la carte vitale :

http://www.sesam-vitale.fr

On y trouve des infos sur le matériel et les logiciels.

A mon avis les lecteurs de cartes sont tous avec une connexion série,
et il faut donc un adaptateur pour passer par l'USB.


----------



## Eglantier (1 Décembre 2002)

Bonjour

Il existe aussi la solution :  terminal pour carte bancaire avec un logiciel de FSE genre Ingenius. L'avantage est que cet appareil est  autonome (pas besoin d'ordi) et portable donc il est possible de l'emmener en visite à domicile. le soir
 connection au serveur pour transmission des FSE. Cela fonctionne assez bien. le sytème peut se louer, mais c'est un peu plus cher .

Mais express vital fonctionne très bien et personnellement je n'ai pas de problèmes pour joindre leur assistance téléphonique.


----------



## christphe (4 Décembre 2002)

Salut
Je suis d'accord avec toi npeduzzi pout les 2 keyspans ainsi que pour les prix.
Cependant après quelques recherches, il semble que ce soit moins simple que ça. Certains lecteurs de cartes vitale (au moins celui que je vais acheter: le" baladeur santé" de chez Xiring) ont besoin d'etre auto alimentés lorsqu 'ils sont connectés a l'ordinateur.Le baladeur santé n'a pas de prise secteur et tire son énergie du port USB ou de ses piles quand tu es en visite .L'adaptateur keyspan seul ne doit pas pouvoir transmettre le courant dans le port série.C'est pourquoi, il faut lui rajouter un cablage amovible spécial qui coute 35 .
L'adaptateur keyspan à utiliser avec ce cable est le" keyspan 19 QW USB RS232" (le Q est important)
Ci joint une page illustrée avec photos sur le site de" logic Max", mais le baladeur est moins cher sur "Accord Str@tegie" 

les photos 
As tu déja vendu ce lecteur  npeduzzi? Il est homologué que depuis un mois ou deux et est plutot conçu pour les infirmières.Confirmes tu mes dires?


----------



## npeduzzi (5 Décembre 2002)

le baladeur Xiring n'est omologué que pour les infirmieres, LogicMax vend une suite logicielle pour kiné, médecins et infirmieres . Seule cette derniere catégorie pourra utiliser le baladeur xiring
D'autre part ce produit semble etrte frappé d'un taux de panne assez important (un client centre anti cancéreux l'utilise à coté de chez nous) et ils ne sont pas trés contents

Nicolas


----------



## christphe (6 Décembre 2002)

Salut
Ca tombe bien ,c'est pour ma femme qui est infirmière.
Le xiring a des problèmes? Il n'y a pas trops le choix dans les lécteurs portables à un prix abordable.
Il y aurait bien le Twin 10 P qui a été homologué en octobre ,je crois, mais je ne le trouve nul part.
Ce serait pour l'utiliser avec le logiciel de télétransmission de chez Ciel .


----------



## Yip (31 Mai 2003)

Maintenant le xiring marche pour tout le monde semble-t-il, c'est en tous cas bon pour nous les dentistes, je l'ai depuis mercredi et ça marche sur mon G4 sous classic.

Par contre pas donné l'adaptateur Keyspan vers USB, 120 euros avec son cable spécial...


----------



## golf (31 Mai 2003)

...un espace vous est maitenant dédié ici...


----------



## mumu84 (26 Mars 2015)

taillefer a dit:


> Un petit message concernant les lecteurs de cartes vitales... (ok ! je suis archi, mais c est pour mon ami qui est medecin... !) , bref, il cherche a s equiper pour cette maudite (!) carte, donc etudie toutes les propositions en ce qui concerne les lecteurs...avez vous des conseils à nous donner... le but est d avoir un lecteur, mais non couplé avec un logiciel de gestion de la clientele( fiches patients) ni un logiciel de compta...bref le but est juste d'avoir un lecteur relié ( à internet ou directement à la sécu ? comment ca marche ?) au serveur, d envoyer le tout en télétransmission et puis voila, point barre...
> il a éjà reçu la visite d un commercial, mais qui lui parlait d un lecteur muni d un port série...opr il a un imac...donc pas de port serie, seulement usb...existe t il un adaptateur ?
> avez vous des conseils a nous donner pour le choix de la machine ?...et autres onceils, parce que la franchement c est le flou total ! et comme vous le savez tous, les medecins sont débordés, donc il n a pas le temps de s en occuper... et c est moi qui m y colle !
> Merci encore


Bonjour,

Il y a deux types de lecteur de carte vitale actuellement en vente pour les médecins :
- lecteur fixe (utilisation en cabinet uniquement) : Prium 3S (bientôt arrêté), remplacé par Prium 4S et Set d'INGENICO, et bientôt Kap&Link de KAPELSE
- lecteur portable, appelé TLA complet avec gestion des actes isolés (domicile et cabinet) : Vital'Act 3S et Vehis d'INGENICO

Il est possible d'acheter son lecteur de carte sesam vitale chez son éditeur de logiciel, en général c'est plutôt cher, même s'il est possible de négocier le prix.

Ou alors de passer par des sites de vente en ligne en comparant les prix.
Le moins cher que j'ai pu trouver es le site suivant :
http://lecteurs-sesamvitale.fr/
Prium 3S à 199 € TTC
Vital'Act 3S à 499 € TTC
Set, Prium 4, Kap&Link et Vehis pas encore référencés (nouveaux produits devant sortir en 2015).

Sinon, il y a aussi Distrimed, qui est un peu plus cher que lecteur SESAM-Vitale, mais toute de même compétitif.

Voila, c'est plutôt simple, il n'y a a pas beaucoup de modèles, ni de fournisseurs.

Espérant avoir répondu à la question.


----------



## boddy (26 Mars 2015)

12 ans après, c'est bien de mettre ce fil à jour


----------



## Locke (26 Mars 2015)

Comme quoi la fonction Recherche fonctionne bien maintenant.


----------

